# Importar un borrall



## TraductoraPobleSec

La paraula _borrall_ se sol fer servir amb el verb saber: "No saber un borrall d'alguna cosa". 

Em pregunto què penseu de la col·locació amb el verb _importar_, tenint en compte que _borrall_ vol dir porció petitíssima i que he de traduir el següent (parla, per cert, una dama victoriana):

Early in the morning I used to see numbers of people buying flowers and taking them home, and I quite liked the Barcelonese for their taste, for the Castilians *do not care an atom* for flowers.


----------



## Namarne

Hola,  
A mi em passa com a tu, només em sona amb _saber _(o també _no n'entenc ni borrall_). 
No sé si una dama victoriana podria dir: _se'ls en fum de les flors_...  

(EDITO: A Google surt "no m'importa un borrall" a diverses pàgines...)


----------



## Dixie!

No sona pas malament.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Pot ser que la dama (com es diu? ja comença a caure'm simpàtica) podria dir que l'interès era nul, que la atenció era mínima, o alguna cosa similar.


----------



## Elessar

Potser 'borrall' no és la paraula més adequada per a aquest context.


Jo proposaria, primer, les solucions _heavies_:


*Als castellans tant se'ls en donen, les flors*
*Als castellans els importa un rave, les flors*
*Als castellans tant se'ls en foten, les flors*


Si sona massa fort en boca d'aquesta dona, pots parafrasejar, amb frases del tipus:  


*Als castellans no els importen gens ni mica les flors*
*Als castellans els importen ben poc les flors*


I quedaria així:  


"De bon matí solia veure molta gent comprant flors i emportant-se-les a casa, i em van agradar molt els barcelonins pel seu bon gust, perquè/puix/car als castellans no els importen gens ni mica les flors."


----------



## Namarne

Bona llista! Només per opinar, a mi m'agrada aquesta: 


Elessar said:


> *Als castellans els importen ben poc les flors*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bones opcions, nois. Jo, més que res, és que veia relació entre "borrall" i l'_atom _de l'original.

Ja us diré a veure què hi poso!


----------



## Elessar

TraductoraPobleSec, entenc el teu dilema. Poder traduir '_to care an atom_', especialment '_atom_' per una paraula genuïna catalana, quedaria molt lluïdor, molt més que parafrasejar. Segons els diccionari, '*borrall*' s'utilitza amb els verbs _entendre_ i _saber_, però si fas una ullada al *Google* (santíssim corpus lingüístic) trobaràs que hi ha molts textos que utilitzen 'borrall' amb el verb importar també. Jo no ho he sentit mai i al diccionari no apareix, però potser és correcte. 

Sort


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Elessar said:


> TraductoraPobleSec, entenc el teu dilema. Poder traduir '_to care an atom_', especialment '_atom_' per una paraula genuïna catalana, quedaria molt lluïdor, molt més que parafrasejar. Segons els diccionari, '*borrall*' s'utilitza amb els verbs _entendre_ i _saber_, però si fas una ullada al *Google* (santíssim corpus lingüístic) trobaràs que hi ha molts textos que utilitzen 'borrall' amb el verb importar també. Jo no ho he sentit mai i al diccionari no apareix, però potser és correcte.
> 
> Sort


 
Penso que em decantaré per posar-ho. Gràcies pels teus arguments , Elessar


----------

